# WRUW April 2013 / ЧВСН Апрель 2013



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Hooray for April!









Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quantumleap1 (Dec 29, 2012)

Finally, after 7 days with German DHL my 5/6 arrived... even watches for Singapore were faster...


----------



## slowcoach (May 2, 2012)

Hoping that Spring is not too far away, not that the cold bothers a Vostok. ;-)


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Rodina today


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Strela Cosmos 3133 bought new at the end of February. I've posted this watch (but not this picture, taken today) before, but all my photos have disappeared due to the great Easter 2013 WUS attachment database crash. :-(


----------



## Gravit (Dec 23, 2010)

Square-ish Poljot automatic with 2627H 23 jeweled movement.
1980's? I've not seen another one of these so far.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Very serious Vostok 1967 for April fools


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Clear Sky for me today!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Happy April, folks!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi All,

So the sermon of the day is on this vintage Raketa Kopernik, wot I am mostly wearin'.

The pickie was taken just moments ago in the office lift. I's just glanced at me watch to (gasps of amazement!) actually use it to tell the time, and noticed that the minute hand happened to be eclipsing the hour hand which is the whole point of the bonkers hand designs. So as I was alone (don't wanna look a *complete* idiot at the office, when looking like a *partial* idiot's got me so far over the years) I took a couple of snaps.

Anyways, the Kopernik.

It's a strangely Russian celebration of the famous Nicolaus Copernicus, a Polish bloke wot made arguably the biggest scientific paradigm shift of 'em all; he proposed a model of the universe that placed the Sun at the centre and the planets in circular orbits around it. Very racy idea for the 1500s, and one that should have dropped him into the deepest sh1t imaginable.

He naively thought the Catholic Church would be chuffed to mint balls with his proposition as it would show just how clever the Greatest Watchmaker of 'em All was. And indeed the Popes of the time showed their admiration by finding ever more inventive ways to *not* send in the Inquisition boys for a brief chat over a hot poker.

Copernicus's intellectual successor, Galileo, wasn't nearly so lucky; although he did himself get away from an untimely death by the skin of his teeth, which some might consider as luck of some fashion.

A few misconceptions to be cleared up:

1. The Polish version if his name was Mikolaj Kopernik, hence the name of the watch.

2. The Sun ain't at the centre of the Universe, but merely the centre of one particular non-descript solar system amongst the zillions that are out there.

3. The Planets do indeed orbit the Sun, but certainly *not* in circular orbits.

4. The Moon is not a transparent ring that allows the eclipsed Sun to shine right through it.

So to me it's a cheap (about $100) way to own an interesting and unusual vintage watch that celebrates a truly original thinker who was way luckier than he should have been and indeed lived to the ripe old age of seventy.

Respect.

Ric


----------



## Berkut (Sep 11, 2009)

Today...


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

For today:


----------



## broct (Apr 25, 2012)

Sturmanskie SS-20 this afternoon


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

'1967' on leather strap b-)


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Evening change














500 year old oak tree and 34 year old watch. Both recorders of time passing, and past


----------



## GenkiSushi (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

b-) Today, Luch 2209 soccer dial (Spartak Moscow vs Dynamo Kiev) 1980' slim 2209 23 jewels...
















b-) Tonight, 20:45, UEFA Champions League : Paris St Germain vs FC Barcelona


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Reno said:


> Very serious Vostok 1967 for April fools


Awesome 1967! Is that an Omega bracelet? It looks great!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Here's my 1967 on Shark mesh.


----------



## TheBuzzard (Apr 13, 2012)

broct said:


> Sturmanskie SS-20 this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 1032200


Very nice watch. Where'd you get the stand? I love it.



Reno said:


> '1967' on leather strap b-)


I must know what strap that is.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Reno said:


> '1967' on leather strap b-)


Beautiful strap! May I ask where you found it?

Oops. Sorry. Didn't see TheBuzzard's post.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

JonS1967 said:


> Awesome 1967! Is that an Omega bracelet? It looks great!


Thanks JonS,

Not an Omega, but it's a _Speedmaster-type_ bracelet indeed ;-)

Really affordable : eBay | 22mm Straight Stainless Steel Bracelet For SKX007 0287


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

TheBuzzard said:


> Very nice watch. Where'd you get the stand? I love it.
> 
> I must know what strap that is.





JonS1967 said:


> Beautiful strap! May I ask where you found it?
> 
> Oops. Sorry. Didn't see TheBuzzard's post.


Thanks guys,

Here it is : eBay | 22MM BUFFALO LEATHER WATCH STRAP FOR PANERAI L/BRN#6 YS


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

This may be the swan song for this CCCP Amphibian, as my father-in-law was asking for a soviet era watch, and this seems to be the best one in my collection for him. Though it doesn't get as much wrist time as my green-faced tonneau (there's NO way I'm giving him that one) I still really like it. But knowing that I've passed along a piece of history to someone else previously unaware of the soviet watchmaking industry will help. Parting will be such sweet sorrow.

View attachment 1032695


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

An early issue 31659 Shturmanskie for Tuesday.









And here it is with a newly arrived and long sought for distant cousin.


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

My fancy fibby dashing dirskie week continues

Today a nice 350 fibber, a personal gift from a fellow collector. On a nice black rallye strap.



















Fancy fibby that did not last long on my wrist, as soon as the Lady of the Manor saw it, it was gone!



















And a sporty red star dirskie, a Son of Amil.










Which was preceded by its stable mate, also a Son of Amil


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> ...an interesting and unusual vintage watch that celebrates a truly original thinker...
> Ric


Burn the heretic!!!! BUUUUURRRRNNNN !!!!!


----------



## GenkiSushi (Aug 10, 2012)

DolleDolf said:


> My fancy fibby dashing dirskie week continues
> 
> Today a nice 350 fibber, a personal gift from a fellow collector. On a nice black rallye strap.
> 
> ...


Very nice Vostoks sir, especially the last two.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

OhDark30 said:


> Evening change
> View attachment 1032338
> 
> View attachment 1032339
> ...


The top of that oak looks like its been trimmed... you been low flying again, Kath?

Ric x


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ric 







Ancient oaks spread magnificently at the top (remember Charles II hiding in one with all his followers), then have to be trimmed and end up looking quite scraggy
Here are some of the Queen's at Windsor


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## neatlittlefellow (Feb 11, 2006)

This one!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

VOSTOK 1967&#8230; _again_ :-d


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Recoil (Sep 15, 2011)

Flavor of the week, strap got to go :-d










update: vintage leather


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Wore my Buran to work, then I received a Raketa in the mail!







Not a bad find for $20


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Today I'm wearing this..


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Another shturmanskie today. A 3133.


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

;-) Yesterday, my only Sturmanskie, from 1993/96. Date not ajusted (movement a little bit gummed).


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Meanwhile, freezing in Germany...


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

Franken today... ;-)


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

I tried to capture all the different blue colors this dial has, but it's near impossible.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Headed to opening day for minor league baseball, to see the hometown Salt Lake Bees (yes, that's an SL on the cap, not an StL). Wearing my new (to me) K-34 yellow dial with black numbers (Bees colors!) to work and to the game.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Signal


----------



## CptVague (Oct 13, 2008)

First post on the board in a long while; but this is what I'm wearing today. Anybody have any info on these, other than this looks to me like a limited-run Vostock. It's got a screw-down crown, which I thought was a little odd. Got this as a gift from someone who participated in the '94 UN missions. (Apologies for the massive image size)


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## CAG_1337 (Jun 12, 2012)

A black bezel came in the mail today on a cheap parts watch, so I popped in on my black-dialed 470 amphibia and wore it today. I wish I had a dozen of these bezels!


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

> (Apologies for the massive image size)


I don't think anybody minds a massive image size of a nice old fibby!


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

GenkiSushi said:


> Very nice Vostoks sir, especially the last two.


Thx! I have taken a real shine to those plain dialed komandirkies of old. The white dialed one is still missing in my collection. Much more wearable, IMNSHO of course, than the military fetishism themed ones.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

CAG_1337 said:


> A black bezel came in the mail today on a cheap parts watch, so I popped in on my black-dialed 470 amphibia and wore it today. I wish I had a dozen of these bezels!
> 
> View attachment 1035232


Totally awesome looking watch!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## TSM (Apr 5, 2012)

I bought this recently. I just love the color of the dial and the screws at 3-6-9-12.


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

b-) Yesterday, I wore my unusual asymetric case Slava automatic (2427). Similar model, but english dial is shown in Mark Gordon's collection : Id 0921 .
Two other "asymetric" models are referenced inside this Slava catalog (Serguei Antonov's website) 
:think: Known problem : Jewels in cyrilic, and days in english...


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

CAG_1337 said:


> A black bezel came in the mail today on a cheap parts watch, so I popped in on my black-dialed 470 amphibia and wore it today. I wish I had a dozen of these bezels!
> 
> View attachment 1035232


Great watch!!! Where from did you get that bezel?


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning comrades!

Today is "Scuba-Dude" day, for me.










































Have a great weekend, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Quite the dude ranch here today!

Mine just arrived from JRMTactical - cheers Bobby, awesome watch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

emoscambio said:


> View attachment 1035532


 wow.

Very nice Slava, emoscambio |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

It's April, and we still have snow in Normandy !!! O_O o| :rodekaart










Nothing _impressive_ for a brand new russian watch though ;-)


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Lovely pics, Reno!
There's been snow on my mid-April birthday three times during my life, but it is unusual, and I'm guessing particularly in Normandy.
Still, it makes a great backdrop


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

OhDark30 said:


> Lovely pics, Reno!
> There's been snow on my mid-April birthday three times during my life, but it is unusual, and I'm guessing particularly in Normandy.
> Still, it makes a great backdrop


Indeed  (and thanks)


----------



## Berkut (Sep 11, 2009)

Today Amphibia again.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Amphibia today!


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

Scuba dude on a nice vintage style perforated leather strap! (an N.D. Limits rubber strap is on its way)









Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

A wee break from the ongoing dude-fest of Amphibias. Something classy for Friday: Poljot "Strela" on a nice croc strap.


----------



## CarGuyR35 (Feb 26, 2013)

Raketa 24H with Toscana strap


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)

Amfibia "Sunny" Reef. "Day-Night" indicator built just in dial


----------



## freq019 (Mar 26, 2013)

First Russian! Just arrived this week, followed quickly by the second, a Raketa calendar watch.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slowcoach (May 2, 2012)

Wearing my new 090 Amphibian until my 1967 re-issue arrives.
I am enjoying this watch with it's clean dial and (for once) a wearable bracelet which looks nice and is extremely comfortable. b-)

























Be happy....


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

slowcoach said:


> Wearing my new 090 Amphibian until my 1967 re-issue arrives.
> I am enjoying this watch with it's clean dial and (for once) a wearable bracelet which looks nice and is extremely comfortable. b-)
> 
> Be happy....


Hi slowcoach. For some reason I can't see your photos. Is anyone else having trouble? I can everyone else's photos.


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

I'ld like to see a head to head between the 1967 and, I guess, th 1967 homage.


----------



## CAG_1337 (Jun 12, 2012)

zeljko said:


> Great watch!!! Where from did you get that bezel?


Thanks. It came from a parts watch I got on eBay. The black bezels come up for sale every so often in various states of wear and attached to any number of inappropriate Vostoks. I don't know why Vostok didn't make more of them. They seem to be nearly universally liked, whereas the other vintage Vostok bezels are more of an acquired taste for many people.


----------



## slowcoach (May 2, 2012)

JonS1967 said:


> Hi slowcoach. For some reason I can't see your photos. Is anyone else having trouble? I can everyone else's photos.


I have just deleted my cookies and history and my pics are still showing here :-s


----------



## slowcoach (May 2, 2012)

DolleDolf said:


> I'ld like to see a head to head between the 1967 and, I guess, th 1967 homage.


Will do as soon as the 1967 arrives, can't remember how long they normally take from zenitar, maybe another week.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Following Ham2, something stylish for Saturday


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## Recoil (Sep 15, 2011)

The Original Okeah Final Edition


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Well whaddya know, it's the 1967 for me today :roll: (on genuine crocodile strap this time)


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## 103ssv (Jan 11, 2011)

Finally sunny weather.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Changed to the Okeah


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Reno said:


> Well whaddya know, it's the 1967 for me today :roll: (on genuine crocodile strap this time)


Hi Reno. Do you find it difficult to change the strap on your 1967? It was really challenging for me to put my shark mesh on my 1967 even after filing it down. It also seems hard to put the original rubber strap back on. I haven't tried any other after market rubber or leather straps though. What's your experience been like?


----------



## GenkiSushi (Aug 10, 2012)

I've been looking for this dial for months. I finally managed to get one at a decent price. Just need to get the appropriate straps for this one.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Stadium this Saturday!


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

JonS1967 said:


> Hi Reno. Do you find it difficult to change the strap on your 1967? It was really challenging for me to put my shark mesh on my 1967 even after filing it down. It also seems hard to put the original rubber strap back on. I haven't tried any other after market rubber or leather straps though. What's your experience been like?


Hi JonS1967,

This particular crocodile strap was tricky to fit because of its thickness.

I had a similar issue with the bracelet I bought for the 1967, because it was rather thick.

With the regular mesh, on the other hand, no problem whatsoever :-!

I'm experimenting with different straps/bracelets since day one, and honestly, nothing was impossible ;-)























































Everything is here : VOSTOK 1967


----------



## CAG_1337 (Jun 12, 2012)

Slava Automatic today...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Reno said:


> Hi JonS1967,
> 
> This particular crocodile strap was tricky to fit because of its thickness.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Reno! I must have a different shark mesh. I'm looking forward to trying different leather straps but I'm not looking forward to putting my mesh back on once I have removed it. It must need more filing.

Cheers,
Jon

P.S. Here's mine on shark mesh from wjean. Wasn't really planning to take photos when I did so I didn't wipe off the fingerprints :roll:


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Vostok 5/6 Mission black Amphibia


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

b-) On the French forum, when I showed my asymmetric Slava (here p. 6), I described it as "impressive" ("Imposante" -> big size). A member asked me : "Why impressive"? More than a Raketa "Olympic"? In response, it gave me the idea of showing a picture of my "impressive" 70 '80' Slava / Poljot :









My favorite : The Slava called "Monster" that I wore yesterday (the real "Monster" is the "Bling" Slava on the left)


----------



## Berkut (Sep 11, 2009)

Sunday morning


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

JonS1967 said:


> Thanks, Reno! I must have a different shark mesh. I'm looking forward to trying different leather straps but I'm not looking forward to putting my mesh back on once I have removed it. It must need more filing.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jon
> ...


Hi Jon,

A "*Shark*" mesh is slightly thicker than a "regular" mesh, so I can imagine it can be trickier to fit.

With the regular mesh, and its rather _thin_ endlink, no problem :


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

fcafca said:


> View attachment 1038186


Tiens, je crois reconnaître les arcades d'Issy les Mx :think:

Superbe SLAVA, la mienne fait coucou ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

1967 on carbon strap for today b-)


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

This scuba arrived last week, but it turned out it had a replacement plexi. Thanks to another dutch collector I received a casing with original plexi :-!


----------



## Recoil (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## slowcoach (May 2, 2012)

JonS1967 said:


> Thanks, Reno! I must have a different shark mesh. I'm looking forward to trying different leather straps but I'm not looking forward to putting my mesh back on once I have removed it. It must need more filing.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jon
> ...


I bought some 1.8mm pins for bracelets that won't take a 2.0mm, maybe the answer for the 1967 also. :think:


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Raketa "TV" today! I've sort of had a Raketa explosion lately and have decided to get my hands on some of the classic models before it is too late! (I have 3 Raketa in the mail right now...)


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Raketa Explosion would be a great band name


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

A new addition to my collection of large-dial Zaria 2009s. The photo doesn't do justice to the dial, which is quite iridescent









This one gives you a slightly better sense of that:


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

b-) Sunday watch :


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

Chaika golden Eye. It just arrived yesterday, and I cleaned up the case, but the crystal needs more polish.









Possibly best worn with a red and black velour smoking jacket, if I had one. :think:

Meanwhile, I can't begin to make headway on the inscription.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

A Ministry for Sunday (seems appropriate)


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

RobNJ said:


> Chaika golden Eye. It just arrived yesterday, and I cleaned up the case, but the crystal needs more polish.
> 
> View attachment 1038930
> 
> ...










Voila - yes, I can see that look working with your new watch.









And this was my wristwear today


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for the sartorial consult, and very nice Sekonda!


----------



## GenkiSushi (Aug 10, 2012)

@RobNJ

Does the sweeping second hand of your Chaika have the same size as the chrono second hands of soviet poljot chronographs?


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Aviator alarm for me today. Good day everyone!


----------



## cheapie (May 7, 2011)

I feel honored following that beautiful alarm Poljot!

I'm wearing this one today:


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

I've just resized the bracelet on my Vostok 5/6. I guess now I should go outside and take some pictures of it.

[edit]

There I did it. How's that?


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Chascomm said:


> I've just resized the bracelet on my Vostok 5/6. I guess now I should go outside and take some pictures of it.


Did you manage without harm or other damage ?


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

RobNJ said:


> Chaika golden Eye. It just arrived yesterday, and I cleaned up the case, but the crystal needs more polish.
> 
> View attachment 1038930
> 
> ...


_
My best guess (a part is hidden by the clasp...)_*
Алексею Априковичу в честь 45-летия Действия
от коллектива Цеха 59*
_To Alexey Aprikovich in honour of his 45 years of activity
from the collective of the Dept. 59_


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

emoscambio said:


> Did you manage without harm or other damage ?


I can confidently confirm my previously held opinion that the modern Vostok bracelet is the most incompetently designed bracelet currently in production. Fortunately the links are as flimsy as the split-pins so I was able to resize it without injury to myself. :-d


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

putra3007 said:


> Aviator alarm for me today. Good day everyone!
> 
> View attachment 1039344





cheapie said:


> I feel honored following that beautiful alarm Poljot!
> 
> I'm wearing this one today:
> 
> ...


Wow...brothers indeed. Nice!!


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

My Poljot Signal with a blue alarm hand ...


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Took a picture on the weekend of all the USSR made watches I have so far







Today I have the white dialed Raketa on


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

And another experiment with $9 case...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

b-)


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

emoscambio said:


> _
> My best guess (a part is hidden by the clasp...)_*
> Алексею Априковичу в честь 45-летия Действия
> от коллектива Цеха 59*
> ...


Thanks for the translation, emoscambio. I'll put up a better picture of the back at some point!


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

Blue monday


----------



## Recoil (Sep 15, 2011)

Vintage leather strap


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

A Sekonda for Monday


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Zarya 3105


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

Inspired by tikitubab and GuessWho, I think it is time for my Slava Cat Food. It is like a tuna, but smaller, and includes one or two questionable ingredients (like the non-rotating bezel). I kid because I love, 2MWF, I kid because I love.

















Strap suggestions welcome for this one. Oh, and I rarely bother with getting the day/date right (but they work).


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

b-) Yesterday, I wore my first Poljot 3133 chrono... Used, scratched case and glass, but fully fonctionnal and accurate :









In the reflection, you can see the upper part of Bir-Hakeim bridge ... So here is the river Seine at this place :









... And on the right, my old metal girlfriend :


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

Neptun for a rainy day .....


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Thought I would put on my Slava last night due to the discussion about some of their newer models on here (sorry bad pic taken in the dark)







But I wore a Parnis Pilot to work today, but I have 4 Russians in the mail so you never know what I may be wearing closer to 5PM:-d


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

OKEAH today, having an early (~1:30pm) lunch.


----------



## GenkiSushi (Aug 10, 2012)

"Test driving" a Poltok chronograph today.


----------



## Alathea (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

in the beginning, there is one amphibian...


----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)

today I didn't haste... today I didn't late


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Raketa perpetual calendar with nos band...


----------



## Chronotopos (Dec 27, 2012)

The one I wear these days...


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

schnurrp said:


> Raketa perpetual calendar with nos band...


Hi schnurrp, I am keen of getting one NOS but understand that the older ones (like yours) has the year till 2000 only. Is that true?


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

b-) Yesterday, I wore an old Rodina. Inside, a well known automatic caliber. The first Soviet one :


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

I wouldn't call this Poljot-International a "Strela", even it is in the PI Strela case. But the watch by it's own is just gorgeous! I have seen it in live and I was amazed. I think it is completely rare watch, as I have seen it only once and it is not in the Poljot-International current catalog.
Not to have off - Laco Münster today for me:


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

sci said:


> I wouldn't call this Poljot-International a "Strela", even it is in the PI Strela case. But the watch by it's own is just gorgeous! I have seen it in live and I was amazed. I think it is completely rare watch, as I have seen it only once and it is not in the Poljot-International current catalog.


Well, let it be clear there has only ever been ONE Strela, and it was a 3017 1MChZ. The rest have all been mere homages inspired, loosely, by the design of said Strela from 50 years ago. Strela is not 3133 and 3133 is not Strela. The re-use of the name Strela by the _Post-Poljot-Pre-Volmax_ First Moscow factory was quite acceptable, the one through _Poljot-V (aka Poljot International)_ was almost OK and the one by _Volmax_ still on the borderline, because of their respective legal link to Poljot.

However, the Russian judges correctly considered the JL Strela trademark application as misleading the customer into believing that the 1MChZ is the manufacturer.

Here are the World Intellectual Property Office Records

1075040 - STRELA


China (CN) = Statement of grant of protection made under Rule 18ter(1)  05.01.2012
Russian Federation (RU) = Total provisional refusal of protection  29.03.2012
Singapore (SG) = Total provisional refusal of protection  22.09.2011

United States of America (US) = Statement of grant of protection following a provisional refusal under Rule 18ter(2)(i)  30.08.2012


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

Agree. I find Poljot-International (aka Poljot-V) not less connected to Poljot as Volmax. Not to forget that some of the first own designs of Poljot-International were later used by Poljot (the Basilika models). Ad here the "legal link" from the time machine:
http://web.archive.org/web/20010302200624/http://www.poljot.ru/html/indexed/indexinformation.htm


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi Emoscambio
One of the most beautiful watches that I had ever seen.
Congrats

Luis


----------



## azura123 (Dec 27, 2012)

The usual vostok amphibia. In a train this day, to travel to another town, the journey spend 8 hours or so. Apologize for bad pic


----------



## Communist (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

I haven't worn this for a while; one of my oldest Soviet watches - the 1959 Strela #00081


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

This white and blue 470 amphibian today.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

On orange 2-ring zulu.


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Fancy fibber/dashing dirskie week goes out with a bang with this great old Ministry, acquired a while back from Ruslan of romantictime.

Kneel for daddy young usurpers .....










ancy fibber week closes with a celebratory fibby for 30 years of the soviet space program.


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Which is a nice way to start off space week

followed by a NOS kopernik from coolydeal acquired way back when










Followed by a nice red dial sputnik



















After which one of the few true gems in my modest collection, formerly of fellow forumite Koutouzoff, an old "real" gagarin shturmanskie. Quality is remembered long after the price has been forgotten.


----------



## GenkiSushi (Aug 10, 2012)

The Gagarin sturmanskie looks great. That is the one watch that I think I can never obtain.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

This one for me today


----------



## ObZerver (Dec 13, 2011)

The blue 090 on mesh. It feels...just right.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

New arrival today.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

putra3007 said:


> Hi schnurrp, I am keen of getting one NOS but understand that the older ones (like yours) has the year till 2000 only. Is that true?


Yes, that's true but since I don't even like date functions on a watch (always out of date because I wear many different watches) it doesn't bother me. I just like the aesthetic that Raketa produced with the lines/hands/etc. There is a way to use the older ones by substituting years as the calendar does repeat itself on some regular cycle, I just don't know what it is. If I want to know what day April 21st falls on in 2017 I use Google.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Classic on again today


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Following DolleDolf's lead today with a 15 jewel Sturmanskie from 1953. Though clearly not in the greatest condition, it is keeping very good time. This is the first time on the wrist for it, mostly because I am having a difficult time finding the right strap for this (16mm are a pain)


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

today, I am wearing my dream watch.
After 3 years of dreaming, now I have it!
Sorry guys but it is a Panerai


----------



## pyjujiop (Dec 7, 2009)

Still enjoying the latest addition to my collection. I have one friend who had hated all of my Vostoks, and even she likes the Vostok 5/6 commemorative.


----------



## freq019 (Mar 26, 2013)

schnurrp said:


> Yes, that's true but since I don't even like date functions on a watch (always out of date because I wear many different watches) it doesn't bother me. I just like the aesthetic that Raketa produced with the lines/hands/etc. There is a way to use the older ones by substituting years as the calendar does repeat itself on some regular cycle, I just don't know what it is. If I want to know what day April 21st falls on in 2017 I use Google.


1985 for 2013 fyi


----------



## tss88 (Dec 10, 2011)

New watch for me, Santa was good this year


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

> The Gagarin sturmanskie .... I can never obtain.


Ebay seller Safronov has them up for sale every now and then. Correct watches, perhaps not quite in the same league as the one above, but therefore also a bit more, shall we say, popularly priced. 
I have one from this seller in addition to the Good General's former one, and it should show up here some time soon as it is "space week."


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Ham2 said:


> . Though clearly not in the greatest condition...


Seems fine to me. Somehow these gagarins do not seem to age well, yours seems to be very acceptable for this type of watch.


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Space week continues with this sputnik


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Today is quite clearly a Strela day, so there was no point in resisting the inevitable.

I remember saying a good few posts back that I'd never been much of a chronograph kind of guy, having kept my (non-issued) Seiko RAF Series 2 watch in a solitary confinement drawer ever since I'd hung up my private pilot wings. *That* watch deserved better, and, a battery change later, it's now fit to go to a more appreciative home via the Ebay lottery. But the Sea-Gull 1963 Reissue that I pounced on back in January's seems to have opened up a hitherto unsuspected flood gate. I also bought myself an Alpha Paul Newman (aka The Panda) more or less at the same time, and then this Strela 3133. And then there's another chrono on its way, which makes (ahem) *five* chronographs in total. Well sort of; the latest chrono's been delivered to Mumsy's address in the UK, but there's a lull in the UK to Switzerland traffic at the moment, so it has to wait there.

Poor thing. At least Mumsy'll look after it, and bring it lots of cups of tea with biscuits.

And no, not tellin' yer wot it is. Don't want to jinx it. Capucho's don't do "Incoming" threads for that very reason. T'ain't natural.

And then there's more chronograph 'fessing up to do, 'cos during my travels (translation: buggering about on Ebay looking at stuff that I can't afford) I've fallen in love with the idea of acquiring an Omega Moon Watch (black dial, probably the acrylic crystal version, "Beep. Houston, the Eagle *has* landed. Beep.") and also the Tag Heuer Jack Heuer Special Edition. Especially the Jack Heuer because it's possibly the best lookin' chrono this side of... well, this side of a Strela. This Strela! But it's a $5,000 proposition, so I shan't be holding my breath.

But then!

But *then*, against all the odds, Chris Vail's project watch design appears on the Affordables forum, and it's... really, really nice. I mean *really* nice. It's better looking than the Jack Heuer (which is saying a *lot*) has a fresh and non-derivative brand name (Lew & Huey) and even has my name on the dial. Well nearly; it's called the "Riccardo" which is Chris's idea of giving it a Formula One motor racing vibe (Riccardo Patrese was one of my heroes, by the way). I, on the other hand, am a Ricardo. So I'm one small spelling variation from having my name on a decent, good looking watch. Which is a *big* improvement on having my name on almost every ash tray in every bar in Continental Europe.

So, I've chalked my name up for a blue-dialled Lew & Huey Riccardo chronograph, and that'll allow me to strike the Tag Heuer Jack Heuer off my list. And that sound you've just heard is a sigh of relief from my credit card.

Ric


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

:think: These last two days, I wore two questionnable watches...

b-) Wednesday, Amphibia case 350 with paddle hands :






























b-) Yesterday, Radio Room round case :


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

It's Friday...


----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

I started today by defecting...









Until the postman arrived. I bought this off an auction site for £7.00 because I wanted a 'Dirskie with a plain white dial. The pic was bad. It was only when I unpacked it that I discovered a near-mint Zakaz...


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

On 12 April, of course a Vostok shace ship... errr, watch:


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Ric Capucho said:


> The latest chrono's been delivered to Mumsy's address in the UK, but there's a lull in the UK to Switzerland traffic at the moment, so it has to wait there.
> 
> Ad no, not tellin' yer wot it is. Don't want to jinx it. Capucho's don't do "Incoming" threads for that very reason. T'ain't natural.


Is it what I think it is? - won't say if it is 



Ric Capucho said:


> But *then*, against all the odds, Chris Vail's project watch design appears on the Affordables forum, and it's... really, really nice. I mean *really* nice. It's better looking than the Jack Heuer (which is saying a *lot*) has a fresh and non-derivative brand name (Lew & Huey) and even has my name on the dial. Well nearly; it's called the "Riccardo"


I see my name on watches all the time. Maybe I should have copyrighted it........


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Like geckos, an OKEAH for Friday


----------



## constantin-o-politan (Dec 25, 2008)

A Home-made Franken:









Short story:
_I had a spare 470 case. Then I noticed the member illphil had a watch with a 470 case and komandirskie dial, hands and 2414 cal. movement in his prestigious collection. Please see: http://netgrafik.ch/infantry-watches9.htm
This inspired me to build my home-made style "kom-amphibian." I bought komandirskie hands, 2414A cal. movement, submariner dial and an amphibian winding stem from Zenitar. And here's the result. _


----------



## GenkiSushi (Aug 10, 2012)

Ham2 said:


> Like geckos, an OKEAH for Friday


An early okean issue, white lume small cased font. Yet the condition of the dial is excellent for its age. So jealous.


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

No space watch, but a sky watch. Raketa 24hrs commemorative, as I understand, of the St. Petersburg Civil Aviation Academy.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

First out of my four Raketa's arrived in the mail today, just in time for the weekend!







The Domino/Telephone!







Plating has worn a bit, but I got it for half of what you usually see it for on the bay







I'll add a wristshot once I get home and put a strap on it. Cheers!

EDIT: Now with wristshot!


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Not realizing it was Cosmonautics day, I am wearing my simple Amfibia Seaman (wrong way, I guess...)







(okay, so it's an old pic... but it still looks the same!)


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Ham2 said:


> Is it what I think it is? - won't say if it is


It is indeed, the very one. I'm in your debt, sir.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 1045091


Hang on, didn't know you had a Sturmanskie. The white dial's a nice thing, innit?

Ric


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

My first picture posted!!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Ric Capucho said:


> Hang on, didn't alive you had a Sturmanskie. The white dial's a nice thing, innit?
> 
> Ric


Yes white. The new version is more of a cream









waited months for mine on 50th's first run


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Ric Capucho said:


> It is indeed, the very one. I'm in your debt, sir.
> 
> Ric


Happy to help; and looking forward to seeing the obligatory wrist shot.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

arktika1148 said:


> Yes white. The new version is more of a cream
> 
> View attachment 1045182
> 
> ...


I prefer the white. Unless it's an original in which case I'll take whatever faded off-white it comes in.

Ric


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

> Chris Vail's project watch design appears on the Affordables


I went over and had a look but I guess wwith the broken attachment issue i did not see a pic. i googled it and did not see it either. Curiosity has been piqued, could you put up a link?


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

DolleDolf said:


> Ebay seller Safronov has them up for sale every now and then. Correct watches, perhaps not quite in the same league as the one above, but therefore also a bit more, shall we say, popularly priced.
> I have one from this seller in addition to the Good General's former one, and it should show up here some time soon as it is "space week."


Well, here it is. Appropriate for kosmonaut day.


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

b-) "START", made in 2nd Moscow Watch Factory (Slava), 60`s. Anodized aluminum case :


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

DolleDolf said:


> I went over and had a look but I guess wwith the broken attachment issue i did not see a pic. i googled it and did not see it either. Curiosity has been piqued, could you put up a link?


https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lew-huey-chronograph-thread-part-i-future-proofed-845978.html

That's the link to Chris Vail's Lew & Huey chrono thread.

Ric


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

My Russian theme continues with the Vostok Amfibia 1967.

You can see that I've ruthlessly copied Reno by ordering the thickest weave Milanese mesh I could find from my usual dealer. This one's a 1.0mm link, but maybe I'll find something a little thicker on my future travels. One is done with shark's tooth mesh after the last débâcle so don't even ask.

Anyways, I found myself with an hour of spare time this morning (I'm an attentive husband and father of three small boys; which translates as "they never bloody leave me alone, boo hoo hoo") so I spent it playing with iPhone, watch, and various settings in our SUNNY garden. Actually, it was fun plonking the watch here and there in the SUN trying to capture the various ways that this big watch reflects the SUNLIGHT from its various surfaces. I know, I know, the mesh cheats a bit 'cos there's even more surface area than usual to LIGHT up. One of the things I love about this watch is how the purpleness of the "black" dial comes out when direct SUNLIGHT hits the watch face.

As you can see, it's a SUNNY day here in Switzerland, and I'm well chuffed with the SUNLIGHT wot is LIGHTING UP up what's hitherto been the most miserable and overcast spring I've ever experienced. So I'm gonna crow about the SUN every chance I can on this post.

Anyways, after playing with a green mossy setting (thank you Kath) and then trying a shot or two on one of the glinty granite stones (thank you Reno), the stones that stop our neighbours houses from falling onto ours, I had a most creative brainwave: it's a dive watch good for 200m, so I can actually get this thing wet. Ooh, but where to find a babbling brook? Ain't got one, and can't be arsed going anywhere to find one, so had to be creative. So I grabbed the black platter thing on which we usually serve canapés to guests and filled it with water. Then I carefully wobbled my way out into the garden leaving only a few patches of water on the parquet wooden floor of the living room. Encouraged by the shouts from Frau Capucho (hard to hear from outside, but I think she liked my water idea and considered a wet floor a worthy sacrifice) I blobbed a bit of water here and there on the watch, rested it gently in the canapé dish and then positioned it "just so" for maximum SUNLIGHT. Didn't see any bubbles coming out, so took the snap that yer see above. Bit of a framing error, but not bad for someone who confesses to village blacksmith levels of photographic skills.

I really like this watch, by the way. It's them hands, you see. And the tonneau and the thickset metal bezel and the fat numbers. It doesn't need the "1967" on the dial to evoke images of Terence Stamp, Twiggy and Sean Connery before he got tubby and jowly. This a *proper* blokes watch in the very same way that the derivative ceramic Rolex diver ain't.

I really like this watch.

Ric

p.s. It's still SUNNY!


----------



## Recoil (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

Today's new arrival. A pity about the dial, but it's probably the same age as I am. If that is the case, it's worn better than I have...


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

This mornings choice.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Another Amphibia b-)


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

Poljot Stadium


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

> It doesn't need the "1967" on the dial


has anyone compared the 1967 to its humbler brethren with the same case? The difference in price seems significant ....


----------



## GenkiSushi (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

Recoil said:


>


In love with that strap, where did you get it?


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

Rodina...


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

A raketa this morning


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

Black Shturmanskie for me on this sunny day. b-)


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

Raketa World Time. This picture is from Friday. I'm too lazy to take a new shot.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Same than yesterday&#8230; b-)


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

b-) Saturday : New arrival in my little "Oil painted dial" collection :
















b-) Sunday : Black Raketa UFO case :


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Another sunny day.


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Ukrainian wine, Russian watch


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

710 black/green with new comb bezel:


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

mp34me said:


> 710 black/green with new comb bezel:


The bezel looks great! Nice looking watch.


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Today a chopper amphidirskie. In as new condition. This came from US based seller bonscottfan4life, who for a whle had lots of cheap fibbers, dirskies and raketas on the 'bay. complete with hairpuller strap!



yesterday a personal fave, my first classic fibber, in vgc, with a lume dot on the dottie bezel. Which no matter what the modders say, is still the way to go for a fibbie!! From roman at sovieterawatches, and goes to show that Amil is not the only seller with visually arresting fibbers on the 'bay!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

My last few days..








..and today


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

A little bit of brushing with scotchbrite on the case as well as the strap and a bezel swap with an older watch...................


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Domino again today!


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Vostok tonneau today


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

Home made:


----------



## GenkiSushi (Aug 10, 2012)

Wearing an old Raketa today


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

Sturmy...


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

gekos said:


> Sturmy...


Very nice! Some day I'll have to add one of these to my collection. For now I'll have to settle for my https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/sturmanskie-inspired-wall-clock-846154.html


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Vostok Amphibian .Ministry case.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## redfever (Jun 7, 2012)

It's been a while since I posted a redfever's week in review. I'm still collecting and loving Russian watches so, here it is to a new year or Redfever's weeklies.

Started out the week in a fun mood with this pobeda. A friend at work did accuse me of stealing my daughters watch  What do you think?








Followed that up with one that I have been eagerly awaiting for since I started collecting Russians. The Luch perpetual calendar 








Raketa Perpetual Federal Police








and then the cool new WUS Forum watch on new leather strap so nice it stayed on my wrist for two days


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

A 3aka3 today for me!


----------



## ill-phill (Feb 13, 2006)

Today one of my new Treasures from here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/bargain-decade-842604.html









Phil


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Berkut (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 1049566


I have to black-faced K-43 on the way. How do you like yours?


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

A dude today


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

b-) Monday : Dress watch Raketa with nice "Guilloche" dial :






























b-) Tuesday : Dress watch Poljot, slim 2209 inside :


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

billbrasky said:


> I have to black-faced K-43 on the way. How do you like yours?


My favourite Vostok .

Very well made, excellent time keeper...within 2 mins. a month when checked, good lume, very easy to wear, very easy to read.
When I first started reading about Russian watches and learned about the originals the re-issue became a bit of a grail.

Pretty sure you'll be well-chuffed with yours too mate.
Cheers, Dave

ps The works kindly swapped from a black dial for me when asked before shipping, which means that the paperwork now has an incorrect number. Claim to fame


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

arktika1148 said:


> My favourite Vostok .
> 
> Very well made, excellent time keeper...within 2 mins. a month when checked, good lume, very easy to wear, very easy to read.
> When I first started reading about Russian watches and learned about the originals the re-issue became a bit of a grail.
> ...


Excellent, I look forward to receiving it. For the price they seem like a steal.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

New (to me) Komandirskie:









Looks much better in real life than it did in the pictures on eBay. I plan to swap out the dial for a cavalry one, but thought I'd wear it for a few days first to see how accurate it is.

This now makes three Russian watches in four months. Oh, oh!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## bp6270 (Apr 2, 2013)

^ Love the Sekonda!


----------



## vpn (Oct 5, 2012)

Good morning forum, this is the third day with the "Big Blue", large, heavy, bulky and running +4s/D, but I love it. _Tschok, tschok, tschok, tschok._







​


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

Today i feel electric gray...


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

One like svorkoetter. The green is absolutely positively vibrant b-)


----------



## argilag (Feb 18, 2012)

Okeah.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*1967* for me today


----------



## drjmills (May 21, 2009)

Black Monster for me today:









But just ordered a Vostok 1967!........


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

Vintage Komandirskie Paratrooper on green-black bond nato ;-)


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

sq100 said:


> One like svorkoetter. The green is absolutely positively vibrant b-)


It absolutely is. It's also subtly shaded from bottom to top. Photos don't do it justice until you've already seen one in person. If it weren't for the fact that the dial in mine has a few defects (some missing lume dots, misaligned 12 o'clock dots vs. red star), I'd leave the dial in an buy _another_ cheap Komandirskie to put the cavalry dial into.


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

@cestommek ,very nice with 3-6-9-12 dial 
Here my little modified Vostok Amphibia


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

b-) Today, Vostok Komandirskie Chistopol ZakaZ 1st generation "rare" dial (2209 inside) :


----------



## bp6270 (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## herrera (May 21, 2012)

MC Aeronavigator 3602


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

I guess the hands need some work, allthough I don't mind them too much myself.


----------



## LeroyC (Nov 4, 2012)

New arrival for me. Only my 2nd Vostok (and no other Russian watches). Love it.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

1967 on bracelet b-)


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Kommandirskie again, this time while on a photo mission to photograph the forests around my home (just beyond the lake in the distance).


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Well I wore the Domino to work...







But then I received not one, but two more Raketas in the mail! That is 3 down 2 to go (I bought yet another Raketa after I promised myself I wouldn't....)







The Perpetual calendar from Albania, and the Big Zero from Sanum here on F10!







I decided to wear the Big Zero today! No strap for the calendar, so it will have to wait until I am home. Cheers!


----------



## Oliverb (Aug 21, 2012)

Just arrived yesterday from Victor. Shown wearing a James Bond 2-piece Nato band. Waiting for a bezel from Dave Murphy. It's a big watch!


----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)

Henry Moser & Cie - antique russian wristwatch:








With engraved cyrillic


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

A Swisski Titan with a 3017 under the hood for the evening:








Earlier today it was another chronograph. A weathered early civvy 3133.


----------



## CAG_1337 (Jun 12, 2012)

It's nearly May, and we're having a blizzard where I live...the University where I work even cancelled classes today. Luckily this arrived in the mail to cheer me up.


----------



## freq019 (Mar 26, 2013)

Submarine Amphibia on a bond nato strap. Couldn't handle the hair ripper bracelet










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

> A friend at work did accuse me of stealing my daughters watch  What do you think?​


Heh heh, he's got a point ;-)


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

My modern watches were looking at me all reproachfully as my vintages have been getting all the wrist time since .... well, the last time.

A nice gold buran siberian, not quite the etherally beautiful stunner that the silver/white dialed watch is, and powered buy a less loud and definitely less visually arresting poljot 3105, as opposed to my other siberian with its 3603 molnija, but a nice watch in its own right nonetheless. A "floor model" from the watch komrades at russia2all, for less than half price, so i ain't *****in'







Who can resist an asymmetric dial with compressed roman numerals ... not me! Another poljot 3105 powered "modern" watch ....





And then a poljot tonneau chrono with the 3133, roman numerals again ....


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

b-) Yesterday, I wore my blue Raketa perpetual calendar "NOS Red box", shown here .
Calendar stops in 2000. No problemo, here , you can find a replacement year. For example, in 2013 is equal to 1991 or 1985.


----------



## bp6270 (Apr 2, 2013)

fcafca, I /love/ that particular Raketa. I've been eye-ing that one for some time now (along with their 24 hour models). Looks great and hope you wear it with good health!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Raketa SU 2614 with stone dial (Jasper)!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Good morning all.

So today I went for my beloved Raketa 24hr Radio Operator wot I haven't worn in the couple of months since our annual ski holiday. Tsk tsk tsk. My poor excuse is too many new watches, in combination with a fickle personality.

If you remember, this is the watch that's got me into this whole vintage malarky in the first place. It was the combination of comfortable sub-40mm size, the thinness of the thing granted by a proper hand wind movement (just like mother used to make), that dinky silvery dial and lovely domed acrylic glass works. Oooooooooh. All of that's wot charmed me from the beginning; and charms me still. And I assure you that this is one of those watches where the over-sized photos don't begin to do it justice.

To the naked eye it's a jewel, simple as that.

(sigh)

I've been recently reading that Raketa's revamping its image, collection, and most importantly *price point*, and the direction is a clear step upmarket. I've been looking at the new watches that've appearing on their website, and I have to say that I'm actually quite impressed with many of them. While there're a number of vintage Raketas that I've taken a shine to, many of the more recent models of the past decade have been a bit... quirky, for my tastes. So this change of direction is welcomed by myself, at least.

But will anyone pay $500 for a fresh, new Raketa? My guess is "yes" in time. The new range has to establish a good reputation first, and it'd better be properly built and finished to Volmax standards. Volmax build the modern Aviator and Sturmanskie brands, and those watches are just as finely built and finished as anything I've seen in Switzerland at ten times the price. So obviously Russians can do it. Raketa clearly have an opportunity here, but I can only hope that the investors behind it have the deep pockets that weathering the next few years will need. Russians, for example, expect a Raketa to be a cheap and cheerful watch at a cheap and cheerful price, so conquering their home market will be quite a battle and take a few years at least.

But a revitalised and repositioned Raketa (assuming they're successful) can only result in more interest in their back catalogue, which remains at bargain basement prices on Ebay. Yep, a *good* Raketa's now a $100 proposition (I've heard a few years ago they were half the price or less) but I can well imagine the prices doubling again. Of this I have mixed feelings: higher prices will generate interest, and more good condition Raketas will be found in grandpas sock drawer, and that's all to the good. We want these old beauties with the collectors (at least I do) because that way they'll be properly preserved for posterity. But as my own journey into the vintage Raketa world showed (I was very lucky, and very well guided) the Ebay world is awash with "frankenstein" Raketas cooked up in some Moscow back room using bits of this or that model. The obvious ones are truly horrible, and unlikely to fox the prepared. But there're some that are more insidious than that, with swapped hands or the dial from a completely different case or incorrect movement for the year. Nowt wrong if all yer want's something shiny wot ticks on yer wrist, I suppose. But if the price for the franken's the same as the price for the authentic, then there's real damage being done. Naughty.

As I've hinted somewhere above, if you *do* want to dabble in vintage Raketa waters then you'll be needing an experienced guide. I found one in the WUS Russian Watch forum, and while I won't embarrass him here (or trigger a flood of emails) he wasn't hard to find. And there're others there just as knowledgable and helpful. The watches themselves have bullet-proof movements that (obviously) tick on happily and accurately for decades, and they're easy-peasy to service when their time comes. The acrylic (they tell me) is generic, so any proper watchmender can replace that too, although ten minutes with Polywatch (or Colgate) will do wonders with what at first looks like a complete basket-case glass works.

So what's stopping you?

Ric


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Chubstain (Feb 26, 2013)

My first watch, only had it for a few days. I bought a new strap for it today which I love 










Also, loving all the watches in this thread! I hope to buy another Russian soon and this thread has lots of good ideas


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

New to my collection!


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

Have a nice scuba dude weekend!!!


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 1053202
> View attachment 1053203


Re-issue with the desert shield dial? Looks good in that case :-!


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Okeah for Friday


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

My 'new' Raketa Calendar for today, got it for cheap and I see why now; Had to glue the glass back into place at the 12 o'clock hand, second hand is bent, and it rattles when you shake it (not the movement, I checked that, might be a piece of something in between the dial and day/date wheels). But it keeps good time I love it!


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

zeljko said:


> View attachment 1053336


Not usually a big fan of all the custom jobbies, but here I say: bravo and well done!


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

> I hope to buy another Russian soon and this thread has lots of good ideas


Look folks, another inmate! Remember you can check out any time you like, but ....


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Rare 86 case Komandirskie.


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

b-) Yesterday (Friday) : *Алмаз * (_Diamond_)

2802, 2803 - Precision 21 jewels, lateral second (Vostok)
2809 - Precision 22 jewels (Vostok Precision)
2809A - Precision 22 jewels (Volna Vostok)
*2809B - Precision 18 jewels* (Vostok, Almaz)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

1967, _again_&#8230;


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Both my biggest love and first love on the same picture, and a unicorn!


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

The dial is heavily stained, but if you ask me it suits the watch well ;-)


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Zaria 3105, it may be sunny out but it is STILL snowing here...


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

Reno said:


> 1967, _again_&#8230;


Your 1967 looks awesome, mine has from new some scratches on the bezel, fingerprints on dial and a scratched hand.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Parnis Lover said:


> Your 1967 looks awesome, mine has from new some scratches on the bezel, fingerprints on dial and a scratched hand.


Thanks PL

Wow, sorry to hear that  
Are you sure it's _brand new_ ? :think:


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

Reno said:


> Thanks PL
> 
> Wow, sorry to hear that
> Are you sure it's _brand new_ ? :think:


New from Wostok online shop....


----------



## Recoil (Sep 15, 2011)

billbrasky said:


> In love with that strap, where did you get it?


Sorry billbrasky for not responding missed your post some how 

The strap is from a German strap maker who makes them to order. He is on the bay, pick which strap you like and tell him your width and length.

Uhrenarmband,20/22/24/26,strap,Band für Automatik Uhren,Polo,handmade,v7 | eBay


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

Recoil said:


> Sorry billbrasky for not responding missed your post some how
> 
> The strap is from a German strap maker who makes them to order. He is on the bay, pick which strap you like and tell him your width and length.
> 
> Uhrenarmband,20/22/24/26,strap,Band für Automatik Uhren,Polo,handmade,v7 | eBay


Wow, he's got some really nice ones, thanks.


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

Sunny and warm in SoCal today...


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Just posted this in the amphibia thread...


----------



## CAG_1337 (Jun 12, 2012)

Poljot "Dynamic" today. I _finally _got around to adjusting the chronograph function on it this afternoon (chrono hand used to jump a bit when you'd start it up).


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

CAG_1337 said:


> Poljot "Dynamic" today. I _finally _got around to adjusting the chronograph function on it this afternoon (chrono hand used to jump a bit when you'd start it up).


My 3133 was doing this for a while, and it stopped doing it on its own. If it happens again, is it any easy adjustment?


----------



## CAG_1337 (Jun 12, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> My 3133 was doing this for a while, and it stopped doing it on its own. If it happens again, is it any easy adjustment?


It can be. On the other hand, everything is so delicately interrelated, it can be like heading down a deep dark hole. It sort of puts me in mind of a line from _Fiddler on the Roof_..."One little time, I pulled out a thread, and where has it led? Where has it led?"

Here is a good guide:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/poljot-3133-adjusting-guide-488161.html


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Dinner and a movie with the missus tonight - thought I should tidy myself up a bit


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

b-) Saturday : Ref. 2214 / 443501 _(Catalog Vostok 1976. Thanks to Sergei Antonov and Mchap)

"34-mm dia. gold-plated case, 10 em plating, stainless steel back with tapped ring. Dark cherry coloured dial with radial lines, raised golden batons of hour scale, calendar port frame and figures 12,6, white print, gold-plated hands of variable section._"


----------



## bp6270 (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

Belarus Amphibian b-)


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

A shiny Sekonda;


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

A Start for Sunday


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

Ham2 said:


> Dinner and a movie with the missus tonight - thought I should tidy myself up a bit


Oh. That's. Stunning.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

mysterian said:


> A Start for Sunday


I do like that.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

I know, I know. Don't kill the watch-wearer. Just happens to be my choice for today. Early purchase.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

RobNJ said:


> Oh. That's. Stunning.


Thank you. That one was hard to find and consequently gets worn sparingly.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

GlenRoiland said:


> I know, I know. Don't kill the watch-wearer. Just happens to be my choice for today. Early purchase.


And did you learn your lesson ?

I am sure most of us have these learning opportunities in our collections. I do and pull them out every so often just to remind myself...... I sometimes even wear them.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Afternoon change
No, not a NATO, a reversible vintage nylon band
Coming soon - the dark side


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Raketa Zero this lovely afternoon


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

Old diver..


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Ham2 said:


> And did you learn your lesson ?
> 
> I am sure most of us have these learning opportunities in our collections. I do and pull them out every so often just to remind myself...... I sometimes even wear them.


Yes! And Part of me feels it's not the watches fault! I still (very rarely) wear it. My wife actually likes that one! She would have me wear it more often!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Craig610 said:


> Very serious Vostok 1967 for April fools


I can't see the pictures!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Ham2 said:


> Dinner and a movie with the missus tonight - thought I should tidy myself up a bit


Wow, what a beautiful piece. I've never seen this model. Can you enlighten me? I live the pointer date!


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

sq100 said:


> Belarus Amphibian b-)


This is a Луч, isn't it. What is the movement inside - in-house Luch quartz or Miyota?


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Recoil said:


> Sorry billbrasky for not responding missed your post some how
> 
> The strap is from a German strap maker who makes them to order. He is on the bay, pick which strap you like and tell him your width and length.
> 
> Uhrenarmband,20/22/24/26,strap,Band für Automatik Uhren,Polo,handmade,v7 | eBay


This is pretty expensive!!! See Mr. Kaesen offers on www. Ledermax-Werkstatt.de and/or ledermax2011 | eBay


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

sci said:


> This is a Луч, isn't it. What is the movement inside - in-house Luch quartz or Miyota?


Luch watches use the following 4 quartz movements
1356М, 1656М, 2350M (Miyota) and 2350 (ОАО МЧЗ, i.e. Luch)


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Monday 22 April 1985
Both the Pravda and the Izvestia celebrate Mr. V.I.Ulianov's 115th birthday. What a coincidence...


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

JonS1967 said:


> Wow, what a beautiful piece. I've never seen this model. Can you enlighten me? I live the pointer date!


Hi JohnS: it is a Poljot Cosmos with (I believe) 2415 automatic - not much thicker than a 2209 ultra slim watch; quite hard to find, especially the Cyrillic versions.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Poljot Stadium for this morning


----------



## midasen (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

sci said:


> This is a Луч, isn't it. What is the movement inside - in-house Luch quartz or Miyota?


I haven't opened her up yet, will have a look when i get back home tuesday.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

checking time against the clock tower on a nice Monday morning.


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

My work here is done for today


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

b-) Today, Raketa World Time :


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Just in... :-! and I forgot to set the date...


----------



## nalguz (Mar 5, 2012)

My commemorative 50 years Vostok 5/6 (or what was the full name again?) Amphibia ministry case getting bored on my desk far from water. Testing it out on a mesh today. Not quite sure about what I think. A thicker, flattened one might have looked better?


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

A Raketa Komandirskie bought from forum member Samun (thanks, Samun) several weeks ago. This is the first time I've worn it - given the metal and plastic look, the stencilled text, etc., I felt that it needed something...artificial...for the strap. Black patterned tire-tread silicone, received in the mail today.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi All,

So here we have the Raketa 24hr World Time, which I'm wearing specifically to tantalise poor Kath as it's *not* the Raketa she's expecting any moment. But that's her own fault 'cos her Smiths thread's brought up a very interesting vintage Smiffs World Time (resplendent with a half dozen place name mis-spellings, which is why certain Brits shouldn't be allowed a passport) and that got me thinking about my *own* Raketa World Time that I haven't worn in months.

So this watch got the job, and I'm glad it did. Did you *ever* see so much cyrillic writing on any watch before? And (ahem) with the place names guaranteed to be correctly spelt in their Russian equivalents. For example New York is quite clearly... erm... well, it's in there somewhere. Actually, being in rather a World Time swing of things, I used a combination of my residual cyrillic transliteration skills plus (ahem) that fine online resource known as Google to come up with what's (to me) a fascinating world view of the Soviet Union. And for reasons that'll become clear as you read through the list (do take the moment) I'm starting with Geneva and working my way west one hour at a time:

Женева - Geneva (Probably the only Continental European capital the Soviets could stomach printing on a watch)
Лондон - London (Well, we do *own* time, after all)
Дакар - Dakar (A surprise, that, although Senegal's about as West as yer can get on the coast of Africa. Gambians might disagree)
Рейкьявик - Reykjavik (obstacle to sail yer nuke submarines around)
Рио-де-Жанейро - Rio de Janeiro
Буэнос-Айрес - Buenos Aires

And now we enter the *six* timezones that stretch across the United States. Quite an eye-opener, I must say, as that's a quarter of the planet's circumference.

Нью-Йорк - New York
Чикаго - Chicago
Денвер - Denver
Сан-Франциско (San Francisco - don't these place names just look *so* bad-ass in cyrillic?)
Аляска - Alaska (Why not Anchorage, I wonder?)
Гонолулу - Honolulu (That one had me foxed for a while)

Самоа - Samoa (Does Samoa count as USA? I'd say it might have to the Soviets)
Веллингтон - Wellington (yay, the Kiwis!)

Ladies and gentlemen, you're now entering the continuous territory of the former Soviet Union territory...

П-Камчатск - Petropavlovsk Kamchatsky (Where?)
Магадан - Magadan (erm...)
Владивосток - Vladivostok (Aha! heard of that one)
Якутск - Yakutsk (Risk)
Иркутск - Irkutsk (Risk)
Новосибирск - Novosibirsk (oh yes)
Ташкент - Tashkent (Soviet Union, yes, but the only non-Russian city on the list)
Свердловск - Sverdlovsk (Yekaterinburg)
Саратов - Saratov (huh?)
Москва - Moscow (Aha! Heard of that one, too)

...and that's *ten* Soviet time zones, one after another. Beat that. You can't, they win.

And I have to smile as certain cities *below* the southern borders of the Soviet Union don't get a mention. Tokyo, anyone? Beijing? Singapore? Dehli? Karachi? Cairo? I suppose Geneva and Wellington should feel honoured that the Soviets didn't name those timezones after some fish factory ship. The population of which would have been comparable.

Eek, joking.

But there is a serious point to this that I woudn't want to get forgotten. I grew up in the midst of a Cold War absolutely certain that one day I'd be caught up in the kind of war that no one could possibly expect to survive. For some reason (maybe human's aren't quite as insane as we suspect ourselves to be) that didn't happen. I didn't have to duck and cover under the dining room table or hide in the cellar (we didn't have one) waiting for the last noise I'd ever hear. The post-Cold War world's a safer place for the vast majority of us, although there's plenty of unfinished business in places like Africa before the rest of the world can likewise come out from under the cloud of fear.

And the watch itself?

Well, I bought it as a kind of personal memento of my year and a half working in Moscow alongside some of the friendliest, entertaining (in a nice way) and *interesting* people I've ever met. As I said to my successor (who echoed it back to me a few weeks ago when *his* stint came to an end) "Moscow gets under your skin, after a while. I kind of miss it."

Ric


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Полёт Москва 1980, Механизм 2627Н, Первый Московский Часовоы Завод им. Кирова


----------



## midasen (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

The light greenish shirt of today just required the matching color in the watch:


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

sci said:


> The light greenish shirt of today just required the matching color in the watch:
> View attachment 1058375


Matching your shirt to your watch lume shows admirable attention to detail, sci.







The closest I've come is matching my Poljot alarm to mint choc chip ice cream. 
Ice cream eaten, sorry


----------



## Chubstain (Feb 26, 2013)

Ric Capucho said:


> View attachment 1058345
> 
> 
> Веллингтон - Wellington (yay, the Kiwis!)
> ...


I had to look at the watch myself to check! That is awesome! I have to have one!


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

A Vostok Amphibian today. 300m.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Lithuanian watch, russian movement : *Vostok Europe* 'Concordski' ;-)


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Reno said:


> Lithuanian watch, russian movement : *Vostok Europe* 'Concordski' ;-)


Wow that one is nice! I love how the crown and bezel are edged like that, VE knows what they are doing in terms of design! Great pictures as always!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

GuessWho said:


> Wow that one is nice! I love how the crown and bezel are edged like that, VE knows what they are doing in terms of design! Great pictures as always!


Thanks a lot GW 

Design *and* quality, which is, I must say, very impressive ;-)


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

New Nato 16mm for my 2001's Sturmanskie:


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

Tuesday


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Another Raketa came in the mail today! Everyone knows this one...


----------



## dowsing (May 3, 2007)




----------



## CAG_1337 (Jun 12, 2012)

Kirovskie!


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

So there it is








My first gold(plated) watch.
What can I say....it's so not me 
So this end up in f29 and will be my shortest kept watch.
Was fun as a try-out though.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Old Ardi Byelorussian strap, two straight pieces of one paper clip, cheap whilst waiting for the charming prince-bracelet.

The only threaded bars I found worldwide were 1.3mm diameter, while this honey has a 1.2mm bore. Some remains of Bolshevik anti-globalization I guess... which makes sense: the owner of the watch was born June 11, 1917, during the turmoil in Petrograd.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Hiya Folks.

So we have today the Raketa Red 12 which I'm wearin' to show Kath that I've received it safely, and it's all hale and hearty on its new strap wot I struggled to put it on earlier this morning.

There's summat wrong with the sky today because the unusual grey heavens've turned blue and there's this strange orange orb warming the place up. I'd gets used to this if I could trust the weather to last more the fifteen minutes without changing... inevitably for the worst. But we'll take what it's offering with no complaint. Tis a glorious day.

For now.

This watch is *almost* the last on my recent procession of Russian watches old and new. Summat else arrived yesterday evening and I can' wait to tell yer all about it... but no, it must wait. Hush, precious. Wait, wait. Precious...

So. The Red 12. Been looking for one for ages. Scanning Ebay almost daily, but everything I saw until recently was a train wreck either of condition or originality. Or both. But I persisted 'cos nowt evokes the Soviet era more than this watch, 'cos it has that mixture of a ministry case, simplistic dial with primary school numbers (drawn in crayon), and, of course the number twelve in politically-orientated red at the very top. If my other Raketas were practically designed for the military (thinking the 24hr Radio Room) or the junior echelons of the soviet diplomatic services of the time (that'll be the World Time) or even the post-Stalin residues of the intelligentsia (erm, the Kopernik), then this would be the watch for the newly joined junior member of the Communist Party.

It's Russian, innit? It's communist, innit?

Recently chatting with the wonderful Kath: my view is that no one's ever understood the tonneau or ministry case thing as well as the Soviets of that era. Even the recent 1967 Reissue by Vostok (one of my favorate watches) follows the well-trodden footsteps established decades ago by those unknowns that somehow aesthetically led the soviet watch design philosophy of those former times. They did a great job, so hats off to them.

Don't believe me?

(ahem)

Witness the original 3017 Strela, and the even earlier Sturmanskie pilot's watch. We could stop there, but I won't. And then there's the stream of Sturmanskie and Poljot chronographs that followed, especially the wonderful Okean (cool... cool... cooool...). We have more gorgeous Poljot pilot watches than we can chuck a brick at that would melt anyone's heart. (sigh) Oh, and the Okean, did I mention that? Oh, and a stream of (yes, I admit) quirky Raketas and Vostoks, any one of which have more charm that a whole bunch of Swiss watches put together.

Is this Raketa your *first* vintage Russian watch? I guess not, 'cos there're more interesting (quirky) watches at the front of the queue.

So the second?

No, because your first and second Russians should be a Strela and then a Poljot alarm.

The third then?

(sigh)

Nope, because this isn't your *first* Raketa. There're many the Koperniks and even more 24hr options upwind of this. But *when* you've got the must-have others, this Red 12 deserved to appear the priority list and become a contender for yer next vintage Soviet era watch.

Me likee.

Ric


----------



## nalguz (Mar 5, 2012)

RobNJ said:


> A Raketa Komandirskie bought from forum member Samun (thanks, Samun) several weeks ago. This is the first time I've worn it - given the metal and plastic look, the stencilled text, etc., I felt that it needed something...artificial...for the strap. Black patterned tire-tread silicone, received in the mail today.
> 
> View attachment 1057787


A bit late, but that lookeg good! Still, maybe a non-textured/plain silicone band would fit it even better.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

I managed to get my dirty hands on 1 of those titan strelas a while ago. Seems I was lucky enough to get a hold of one of the last two, cause I haven't seen any new ones appear since.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

You are now a member of a small and very select club.


----------



## freq019 (Mar 26, 2013)

Found this on the bay. Needs s new strap.
Raketa perpetual calendar watch.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good afternoon fellow members!

Vostok Amphibia for me today.








Have a very nice day everyone!
Luís M


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm antimagnetic all day today!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

My Russian week so far..















As you can see from my post count I've just hit 1000, and Russian watch fans, I'd like you to pop over to Affordables where I'm doing a giveaway - including a Luch One-Hander. (Til 30 April)

Thank you, f10, for your friendship, inspiration and advice!

Cheers, Kath


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Finally broke down and added a modern Strela to my collection (from Julian K.). Overall, I am very impressed with the build quality and attention to detail.

















And now a family photo with its older sisters and various cousins lurking mostly out of sight


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Nickel-plated ZVEZDA added...


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

schnurrp said:


> Nickel-plated ZVEZDA added...


Do I understand those are replated?


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Prim time!


----------



## Chubstain (Feb 26, 2013)

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 1060860


Arktika! I am so jealous, this is the watch that got me started on russian watches!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Good morning, fellow travellers.

Today I went for the latest newcomer, a Poljot Alarm, wot's got me all excited since it arrived yesterday.

I've been scouting Ebay for months looking for one of these Russian alarm thingies, but passed on dozens of different shapes and dial designs 'cos I never saw one that *really* caught my fancy. I've been trying to reduce my impulsive "try to see if it grows on me" Ebay buys recently, and in this case I'm very glad I did. I have no idea how original this watch is, the Russian alarm watch scene being well known territory for frankenstein watch monsters; but if it *is* some sort of franken, then I'll be keeping it anyway, 'cos the match of alarm function to case to dial to hands to crowns suits me just fine as it is.

It'll make a superb watch to business travel with.

I of course spent some time yesterday evening playing with the alarm function, which foxed me completely to begin with. I "naturally" assumed you'd have to pull *out* the alarm crown to arm the alarm, but it's the other way around. Pull out the alarm crown to set the time yer want to get up, push the crown back and then wind the same crown up to the maximum to fully arm the alarm spring... then wait... and wait a bit more... until... THE BUGGAH GOES OFF WITH A LOUD BUZZ THAT NEARLY MADE ME JUMP OUT OF MY SOCKS. Crickey! I'm not sure *what* sound I was expecting (a bell-like ring, perchance?) but it certainly wasn't the sound of a scaled-down Lambretta motor scooter at full throttle. If I'd been worried that an alarm that only buzzes for about ten seconds wouldn't wake me from a hotel room slumber, then I'm now properly reassured. It'll wake me up, no problem. My only concern's that when this noisy little buggah goes off I'll wake up the other hotel occupants as I hit the room ceiling with a thump.

This alarm has the most functioning *function* of any watch that I own.

Ric


----------



## drjmills (May 21, 2009)

Wearing this beauty today which I picked up from the post office yesterday:









It's by far the best quality Russian watch I've got to date. The deep blue dial is really stunning in the right light, but very difficult to photograph. The second hand runs nice and smoothly; no stutter and I'm just hoping I don't get any issues with the crystal mysteriously cracking as has been reported elsewhere....


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Rivado (watch brand of the German "Kaufhof" Dept. Store)
MakTime Poljot 3133 movement inside!


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

b-) Tuesday : My Rodina-Poljot automatic discussed here :























b-) Wednesday : Blue Zaria :


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

KGB Amphibian while using my sons spiderman mug for coffee :think:


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

sq100 said:


> KGB Amphibian while using my sons spiderman mug for coffee :think:


It is quite okay to admit that the Spiderman mug is actually yours


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

emoscambio said:


> Do I understand those are replated?


Yes.


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

Ham2 said:


> It is quite okay to admit that the Spiderman mug is actually yours


I really wish it was, but all I have is this Patrick Star mug. I like his better.... :-d


----------



## russny2000 (Jun 8, 2011)

300 years RUSSIAN Fleet Admiral Ltd.


----------



## slowcoach (May 2, 2012)

My latest 1967 Re-Issue on handmade leather with deployment, comfortable and casual, helping to brighten up a dull day. b-)

























Have a great day everyone.


----------



## russny2000 (Jun 8, 2011)

Here is some more pictures. Have a nice day everybody.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Cheers!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Chin chin!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

OhDark30 said:


> View attachment 1061321
> 
> Chin chin!


Oooh, nice pickie.

Ric x


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## 103ssv (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Postman was a busy man yesterday delivering a couple of new Vostoks. Started off this morning wearing this en route to the local rail trail with my toddler son:







After getting him down for his afternoon nap (the toddler - not the postman) I resized this - a 1967 Amphibia - I am very impressed by this:


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

amphibic said:


> View attachment 1061711


Same as you this evening!


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

My new 3603 fresh from Munich!! Have a very good Friday and weekend everyone.


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Ham2 said:


> Finally broke down and added a modern Strela to my collection (from Julian K.). Overall, I am very impressed with the build quality and attention to detail....And now a family photo with its older sisters and various cousins lurking mostly out of sight


The more I have collected the 3017s the more I have come to appreciate the 3133s. Very close in "gestalt" yet due to its larger size and solid feel more wearable IMHO. The 3017s just feel flimsy. Although they probably are not as bad as they feel, after all, they made it onto planes and spacecraft .....


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

The last of my shiny modern baubles to finish up. Poljot chrono tonneau with that most useless of complications, a moonphase ..... neat though.


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

And then my 3017 strelas have not had a run out for some time

What is cooler than a poljot strela with scales? A cyrillic poljot strela with scales!

One of my best pieces formerly of the Russ Cook collection.



Equally cool is of course a _sans-scale_ strela, with cyrillic writing .....



well, those romans must have done something right. A sans-scaler here with latin letters ....


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## CAG_1337 (Jun 12, 2012)

Black Sputnik. I'd love to find a proper second hand for it.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

CAG_1337 said:


> Black Sputnik. I'd love to find a proper second hand for it.
> 
> View attachment 1062385


Nice Sputnik. It is quite expensive now on the bay (albeit some in really bad condition).


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

:-( Once again a small "sub-collection" started, but so far from being complete... Komandirskie ZakaZ Chistopol :









b-) Yesterday : Black model with 2234 inside (date not adjusted) :


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

For me, the 3017 is the perfect everyday size, with the 3133 less worn!


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi there, at last I got it and I like it. DW.


----------



## midasen (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## bp6270 (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## CAG_1337 (Jun 12, 2012)

putra3007 said:


> Nice Sputnik. It is quite expensive now on the bay (albeit some in really bad condition).


Thanks. Yeah, I've seen a couple really nice ones recently from, I think, a Polish seller for 350 or 400 USD. I picked mine up not long ago from a Bulgarian for a little under 50 USD. I was the only bidder. Nobody else was interested, because the crystal was a bit crackled (made it look like the dial was junk) and the second hand had quite a bit of black corrosion on it (that I've mostly managed to clean off). With a few parts from my junk box it was pretty easily sorted.

I also have a white dialed one---maybe wear tomorrow.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Black Amphibia for Friday


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

Gagarin, first cosmonaut ...


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

This has been a chrono week for me...and still hooked on my Civil!
















Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

A Vostok Neptune for a sunny spring day in NY


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

Ham2 said:


> A Vostok Neptune for a sunny spring day in NY


Wow! Stunning! :-!


----------



## 103ssv (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

This hasn't left my wrist in two days.


----------



## dowsing (May 3, 2007)




----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Afternoon change to this newly arrived 60s Sekonda field watch (Huey in the background)

Movement pic soon - Vostok 2209 or Poljot 17 jewel Stolichnie?

Bought this from a UK seller whose watchmaker father worked at the Sekonda servicing centre in Leicester


----------



## 10 ATM (Jun 1, 2011)

The new arrival proves hard to depose


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow, that Sturmanskie looks brand new!








First space walk; lunar eclipse edition! :-!


----------



## 10 ATM (Jun 1, 2011)

polmax3133 said:


> Wow, that Sturmanskie looks brand new!


almost ... ;-)










... but you only really see that in a certain light and from a certain angle


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

CAG_1337 said:


> .... I'd love to find a proper second hand for it...


As I would for mine. Wonder why so many are missing their second hand. Not as if it would wear out faster because it runs around the dial quicker than the other hands. Yours is in great condition!


----------



## CAG_1337 (Jun 12, 2012)

DolleDolf said:


> As I would for mine. Wonder why so many are missing their second hand. Not as if it would wear out faster because it runs around the dial quicker than the other hands.


I know, right. I've started to wonder if not all Sputniks even had the dotted second hand to begin with.


----------



## CAG_1337 (Jun 12, 2012)

Keeping with the theme, I broke out the white Sputnik today...


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

CAG_1337 said:


> .....I broke out the white Sputnik today...


Very sweet. I agree with your sentiment about the second hand. There are just too many without the dot. And I too saw that polish seller with the, shall we say, somewhat optimistic pricing.

Mine say "what ho."


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

And to close out a 3017 week today a "Leonov" on a nice strap-or is it "Kolarov?". An early acquisition. The "Leonov" came from a french seller on the 'bay, no, not the good General Koutozoff this time, movement has been repaired, the spring setting lever is missing but I just pull the crown gently when I set its time. Dial is lovely and the case is really nice too. Got it for a reasonable price, especially considering that the strap is a $100 preposition.









And of course now the dillemma is for the weekend: do I conitnue with a strela, or should i put one of my weekend-warrior amphibian or komandirskie on my wrist/?
Aaaah, decisions, decisions .......


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good afternoon fellow colleagues!

This Saturday on a Milanese mesh, the "Scuba Dude" rules.








Have a great weekend everyone!
Luís M


----------



## windy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

poljot today


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Haven't worn this Neptune lately; black/grey dial (yes it actually is) and an unusual bezel


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Gaz Limo today, the crocodile strap it comes with was a bit to dressy for the weekend so I threw a rubber Deep Blue strap on it, I think I might go to the mall later and see what they have for 22mm straps...















EDIT: Now with Silicon Strap


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

Green parachute for Saturday...


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

110 white on black..


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Quick change to this rare number that turned up this afternoon;






















This one is iin really nice condition overall - there is a scratch on the crystal between the 9 and 10 position and some minor "wear" on both the dial and the bezel.

Tried this on a croco grain Rios (one of the 4 that came with the Strela 3133 from Julian K ) but it doesn't quite work for me - will need to think about strap options


----------



## 103ssv (Jan 11, 2011)

Another strange Pobeda.


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

b-) Friday and Saturday : Raketa Dress watch :























_Cameron Diaz, extra "Special watches" Newspaper "Le Monde" No. 21234 Thursday 26/04. Gift from my boss ..._


----------



## windy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

vostok today


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

Black amphibian today


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

b-) I like Raketa 24. The fourth arrived this week. I wore it today. All have 2623H movement.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Buran alarm








I got bored and a timelapse of it today


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

+1 on the timelapse


----------



## CAG_1337 (Jun 12, 2012)

Drujba!


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

Today - vintage 470 big red star..


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## bp6270 (Apr 2, 2013)

Wore new Vostok in the past day.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

GuessWho said:


> Buran alarm


Hey, what are you doing in my car???


----------



## midasen (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## argilag (Feb 18, 2012)

Strela 204.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

emoscambio said:


> View attachment 1065731


That has got to be one of the coolest watches I have seen! Looks like I have some saving up to do


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Some more wrist time for the '67


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

My last few April watches:







Sunday afternoon (with Mi 6)








Today








..and for tomorrow

Edit:








with Soyuz capsule at the National Space Centre


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

b-) Today, Poljot chrono 3133 shown in 1993 catalog :


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

1967 today too, it was such a nice day, bit chilly though b-)


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Weekend = sports watch time and what watch is better equipped to handle the rigours of a trip to the mall and yard work? The unsurpassed Komandirskie of soviet times. A definintely more sturdy watch than the current incarnations ... at least it feels that way. Formerly of the Amil collection.



shared TNO fun is twice the TNO fun!


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

And Monday is back-to-work day so a bit more serious with the King of Vympels on my wrist.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## midasen (Nov 25, 2011)

New-to-me 1967. Impressed with this so far!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 1066833
> View attachment 1066834


That is one smart looking Vostok!!


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## russny2000 (Jun 8, 2011)

Admiral day


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

GlenRoiland said:


> That is one smart looking Vostok!!


Thanks mate


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

We're having an orange day over here today ;-)


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi there, only a few days and its on again . I am not sure what it is but I love this watch. DW.


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

I know its a shot in the dark but do you think there is any possibility that there are any available now .I really like it , what is the model . Thanks . DW.


merl said:


>


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

DJW GB said:


> I know its a shot in the dark but do you think there is any possibility that there are any available now .I really like it , what is the model . Thanks . DW.


These are sold on ebay alot at the moment. Prices vary a bit, but you should be able to find one under 100 euro I reckon. Search for poljot or 3133.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

DJW GB said:


> I know its a shot in the dark but do you think there is any possibility that there are any available now .I really like it , what is the model . Thanks . DW.


Well, it's sometimes called poljot chronograph classic.
Julian Kampmann has them nos. I also got it nos but not from him but at a dutch online marketplace. I did however buy a glass caseback for this watch from him.
Don't know what the state of such a watch is when you buy one for 100 on ebay.
Anyway here is the watch link to Julians website: http://www.poljot24.de/index.php/chronographen/poljot-chronograph-klassik.html


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

I am wearing this beauty today:








Tik! Tak!: Vostok Amphibian Round Antimagnetic (Case Type 020)


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks sq100 and merl for your help i shall investigate further. DW. :-! :-!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

DJW GB said:


> Thanks sq100 and merl for your help i shall investigate further. DW. :-! :-!


eBay.it has been good for them recently, £130ish. Some gold and black ones on there now, if that's your thing


----------

